# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Suelta del último lince en cautividad en Extremadura

## F. Lázaro

El último lince extremeño que permanecía en cautividad ha sido liberado el martes por la tarde en la finca Herdiales, en Valencia de las Torres. Con esta suelta, a la que ha asistido el presidente de la Junta, José Antonio Monago, *ya están liberados ocho linces, cinco machos y tres hembras*. Monago ha estado acompañado por la vicepresidenta, Cristina Teniente, y el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural y Medio Ambiente, José Antonio Echávarri.



Además del lince que se ha puesto en libertad, por la mañana se ha liberado otro más, por recomendación de los expertos. De los ocho ejemplares de linces que han sido soltados en las últimas semanas,* seis ya están completamente en libertad* y estos dos últimos están sueltos en una finca cercada para dejarlos completamente libres cuando pasen varios días aclimatándose.

La *reintroducción del lince ibérico en Extremadura tras 30 años* de ausencia es fruto de las actuaciones realizadas por la Dirección General de Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Extremadura con el apoyo del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA) y del Proyecto LIFE+ IBERLINCE: ‘Recuperación de la distribución Lince ibérico en España y Portugal’.

En Extremadura, la iniciativa cuenta con una inversión de 4,8 millones de euros y con la participación de la Dirección General de Medio Ambiente (que aporta 1,2 millones de euros) y otros tres socios, la empresa Agroforex, Fundación CBD-Hábitat y Adenex.

Además, colaboran el Centro de Cría en Cautividad del Lince Ibérico de Zarza de Granadilla, el Organismo Autónomo de Parques Nacionales; los centros andaluces de cría en cautividad de Olivilla y Acebuche; y el de Silves, en Portugal, de donde procede el ejemplar soltado esta mañana.

El objetivo principal de este proyecto es recuperar la distribución histórica del lince ibérico tanto en España como en Portugal, puesto que es el felino más amenazado del mundo y actualmente está en peligro de extinción en fase crítica.

Todos los integrantes del programa llevan trabajando durante tres años en acciones como estudios de mejora de hábitats, reuniones de coordinación, estudios sanitarios de carnívoros, acciones para evitar atropellos y de conectividad y permeabilización de vías de comunicación, selección de áreas de reintroducción, muestreos de conejos y de hábitat y control de las amenazas para la especie. Estas actividades han permitido generar hasta el momento ocho empleos directos y 31 indirectos.

http://www.hoy.es/extremadura/201407...715205626.html

----------

frfmfrfm (16-jul-2014),Varanya (02-ago-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En Extremadura imagino que igual o mejor. En las serranías de las falda de Despeñaperros, en el valle del Guarrizas, también está siendo un éxito. Tengo amigos cazadores que están encantados, ya que anteriormente los dueños de las fincas para rentabilizarlas, las sobrepoblaban con vacas, acabando con toda vegetación y compactando el suelo en demasía, perjudicando mucho al conejo. Ahora debido a la introducción del lince, si las meten para pastos, el número es mucho más proporcionado, y el nº de conejos es más alto y la caza autorizada es mayor. Los dueños de las fincas ganan dinero con la misma, el lince prospera y las fincas se mantiene mejor.

Sobre el apel parece todo bueno, en la realidad no tengo medios ni conocimientos para saberlo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En Extremadura imagino que igual o mejor. En las serranías de las falda de Despeñaperros, en el valle del Guarrizas, también está siendo un éxito. Tengo amigos cazadores que están encantados, ya que anteriormente los dueños de las fincas para rentabilizarlas, las sobrepoblaban con vacas, acabando con toda vegetación y compactando el suelo en demasía, perjudicando mucho al conejo. Ahora debido a la introducción del lince, si las meten para pastos, el número es mucho más proporcionado, y el nº de conejos es más alto y la caza autorizada es mayor. Los dueños de las fincas ganan dinero con la misma, el lince prospera y las fincas se mantiene mejor.
> 
> Sobre el apel parece todo bueno, en la realidad no tengo medios ni conocimientos para saberlo.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


En teoría todo parece bueno... el tiempo nos lo dirá.

Si la cosa sale bien, imagino que el próximo objetivo, al menos en Extremadura será Monfragüe, casi con total seguridad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ellos están contentos, pero es cierto que solo el tiempo dará o quitará razones.

De momento es bueno que se hagan campañas en las que están de acuerdo administraciones, dueños de fincas, cazadores y grupos ecologistas, al menos en un alto grado.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Detenidos 17 furtivos por cazar en la zona de hábitat del lince ibérico
> La Guardia Civil ha detenido a 17 personas en el marco de una operación contra la caza furtiva en la zona de hábitat y expansión del lince ibérico en el Parque de Doñana. Los agentes han barrido durante cuatro meses el espacio natural, su entorno y las potenciales zonas de expansión de esta especie en peligro crítico de extinción; después de que el instituto armado constatara, con el apoyo de técnicos de la Consejería de Medio Ambiente, el rebrote de la actividad furtiva en dicha área.
> 
> Las investigaciones se han saldado, además de con los 17 arrestos, con la intervención de un amplio inventario de armas y utensilios de caza. Entre otros: una escopeta, un rifle, dos silenciadores ilegales, seis linternas, siete armas blancas, ocho mochilas para transporte de carne, 34 lazos, 4 jaulas trampas, cartuchería de distinto calibre y un puesto portátil para la cuelga de perdiz. Además, las aprehensiones se completan con cuatro cérvidos, un jabalí muerto, 14 trofeos de corzo, un jabalí vivo utilizado como reclamo para una jaula trampa, un perro capturado en un lazo, un tejón, cuatro pollos de jilguero y 13 huevos de esta especie de ave.
> 
> Ya durante 2011 y 2012 se detuvieron a 13 furtivos después de que aparecieran dos ejemplares de lince ibérico aparentemente tiroteados en Aznalcázar (Sevilla) y un tercer ejemplar con una pata amputada por un cepo. "El uso de medios no selectivos como lazos, cepos y jaulas trampa, constituyen un peligro para cualquier especie de carnívoro, entre las que se encuentran linces, zorros o tejones", ha resaltado la Guardia Civil.
> 
> Además, del mismo modo, los perros de presa que usan los furtivos son abandonados cuando no cumplen las expectativas del propietario, conformando jaurías de perros asilvestrados que constituyen un grave peligro para el lince ibérico, especialmente en época de cría.


http://sociedad.elpais.com/sociedad/...78_762402.html

Sin palabras.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

